# Welche SSD? crucial m4 oder Samsung 830



## tobestar (25. April 2012)

Welche der beiden SSD ist die bessere?
Dass die Samsung schneller ist weiß ich, aber mich wundert es, warum soviele zur crucial m4 greifen.
Die Samsung und die crucial nehmen sich laut Mindfactory nichts im Preis.


----------



## blackout24 (25. April 2012)

Wenn du von 10 Rechnern mit jeweils 5 M4s und 5 830s  zielgenau sagen könntest, was in jeweils
welchem Rechner steckt, würdest du 1000 Euro von mir bekommen. Leistung ist gefühlt exakt gleich.
Im Bechmark ist die M4 auf dem Papier schneller, bei einige ausgewählten Anwendungen die 830 um 5%
was am Ende  ne handvoll von Sekunden ausmacht.

Die M4 halt sich halt schon mehr bewert und ist ne sichere Bank. Wird schon länger verkauft hat schon mehr Stunden in 
den Rechnern verbracht.


----------



## thom_cat (25. April 2012)

die crucial war eine lange zeit merklich günstiger, deshalb wurde sie wohl auch mehr gekauft und empfohlen.

gut sind beide und bei den aktuellen preisen kannst du nach deiner vorliebe entscheiden.


----------



## facehugger (25. April 2012)

Mit beiden machst du nix falsch. Unterschiede von der Performance wirst du eh nur in Benches feststellen können, nie im realen Gebrauch. Also hast du die Qual der Wahl

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2012)

Ich würde mich da wenn man nicht grade ein Anwendungsgebiet hat das sehr viel große Dateien rumschieben muss (HD-Filme Muxen und sowas) immer für die M4 entscheiden weil sie schlicht günstiger ist.
Sie ist zwar auch ein klein wenig langsamer aber in einem bereich in dem es für normale Aufgaben völlig egal ist.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (25. April 2012)

Ich habe mich gestern für die 830 entschieden, da der Preis der M4 und der 830 in Österreich nahezu gleich waren/sind.
Meiner Meinung nach schaut sie nämlich eleganter aus 
Zu den technischen Eigenschaften wurden schon alle relevanten Dinge gesagt: sie performen nahezu identisch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2012)

SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gestern für die 830 entschieden, da der Preis der M4 und der 830 in Österreich nahezu gleich waren/sind.



Ist die M4 dort so teuer, die 830 so billig oder treffen sie sich inner Mitte?


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (25. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die M4 dort so teuer, die 830 so billig oder treffen sie sich inner Mitte?



Hm, ich habe 129€ dafür bezahlt (ist die Festplatte ohne Upgrade Kit). 
So wie ich das gesehen habe, waren die billigsten M4 Angebote bei 125€.
Welche SSD jetzt welche Rolle einnimmt, musst du mir sagen


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2012)

Oh stimmt ja ich verdränge immer dass die meisten ja die "kleinen" Modelle kaufen, ich rechne da immer mit den 512GB-SSDs, da sind dann schon mal 100€ Unterschied (M4: 470€, Samsung: 570€). Bei den 128ern sind die 5€ Unterschied dann auch nicht mehr die Welt^^


----------



## tobestar (25. April 2012)

Die samsung schreibt Daten aber fast doppelt so schnell?


----------



## thom_cat (25. April 2012)

sequentiell ja...


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (25. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Oh stimmt ja ich verdränge immer dass die meisten ja die "kleinen" Modelle kaufen, ich rechne da immer mit den 512GB-SSDs, da sind dann schon mal 100€ Unterschied (M4: 470€, Samsung: 570€). Bei den 128ern sind die 5€ Unterschied dann auch nicht mehr die Welt^^



Dafür fehlt wohl bei den meisten das nötige Kleingeld 



			
				tobestar schrieb:
			
		

> Die samsung schreibt Daten aber fast doppelt so schnell?


 
Beziehst du dich auf praktische oder theoretische Werte?


----------



## blackout24 (25. April 2012)

Sequentiell höchstens und das ist für dich als normalen Anwender eher uninteressant. Du wartest auf
ein Programm beim Starten bis Windows die Datein eingeLESEN und nicht eingeSCHRIEBEN hat. 
Das was man spürt passiert zu 90% auf der Lesen seite und eher im Bereich, wo kleinst Dateien
gelesen werden und keine riesigen sequentiellen Datenblöcke wie ne 3GB Video Datei. Beim lesen
von zufällig verteilten kleinen Dateien sind SSDs mit Marvell Controller am schnellst. Das wird auch bei
Benchmarks sehr stark gewichtet darum sind in der Bestenliste hier alles Marvell SSDs mit den höchsten
Benchmark Punkten (Corsair Performance Pro, Plextor M3 und eben die Crucial M4).


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2012)

tobestar schrieb:


> Die samsung schreibt Daten aber fast doppelt so schnell?


 
Ja, wenn du von einer zweiten SSD die schnell genug liest eine 5GB große Datei draufkopierst...
... das ist auch so ziemlich der einzige Fall. 

Wenn du aber etwa einen Ordner kopierst der 2000 Dateien drin hat zwischen wenigen KB und einigen MB (eben das übliche) sind die SSDs quasi gleich schnell.

Die riesen Zahlen in der Werbung sind sequentielle theoretische Werte die mitd er Praxis selten was zu tun haben - und sozusagen Bauernfängerei.


----------



## blackout24 (25. April 2012)

So isses. Dazu muss man noch sagen, dass es generell wenig Sinn macht 4-5 GB große einzel Dateien wie Videos auf SSDs zu lagern. Dafür ist der pro Gigabyte Preis bei SSDs viel zu teuer und Vorteil sind gleich null, wenn man Videos von einer SSD abspielt anstatt von einer Festplatte.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (28. April 2012)

Da eine 128GB Crucial M4 mittlerweile bei 99,99€ angekommen und somit um einiges günstiger als die Samsung 830 zu haben ist, würde ich zur M4 greifen!


----------



## FreezerX (28. April 2012)

Für legen.... wait for it ...dary unter 100€ für die m4 seit heute, würde ich zu dieser greifen.
Die Praxisgeschwindigkeit ist bei beiden sehr hoch und ohne direkten Vergleich nicht unterscheidbar.


----------



## blackout24 (28. April 2012)

SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Da eine 128GB Crucial M4 mittlerweile bei 99,99€ angekommen und somit um einiges günstiger als die Samsung 830 zu haben ist, würde ich zur M4 greifen!


 
Preis/Leistungs BOMBE! Meine hab ich letzten August für 170 Euro noch gekauft.
Mal gucken ob die Leute immer noch 25-30 Euro mehr für die Samsung ausgeben, weil sie
hübscher aussieht.


----------



## Rizoma (28. April 2012)

habe mir so eben die M4 bestellt da sie für 100€ preislich attraktiv ist das ich nicht widerstehen konnte


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (28. April 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Mal gucken ob die Leute immer noch 25-30 Euro mehr für die Samsung ausgeben, weil sie
> hübscher aussieht.



Mit so einem Preisverfall in den letzten 3 Tagen konnte man ja nur schwer rechnen. Davor waren die zwei ja bei nahezu demselben Preis!
Natürlich ist die M4 nun die sinnvollere Option


----------



## Westcoast (28. April 2012)

nicht schlecht eine crucial M4 120 GB für 100 euro, die preise werden immer besser.


----------



## HGHarti (28. April 2012)

Hatte mir auch die Samsung vor 2 Tagen geholt,hätte ich mal lieber gewartet.
Egal dafür habe ich schon alles verbaut und Win neu gemacht.

Jetzt müßen die großen noch im Preis sinken,eine für die Spiele bzw Steam wäre nicht schlecht

An welchem Sata Anschluß ist sie besser aufgehoben? an dem 6Gb oder dem normalen?


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (28. April 2012)

HGHarti schrieb:


> Hatte mir auch die Samsung vor 2 Tagen geholt,hätte ich mal lieber gewartet.
> 
> An welchem Sata Anschluß ist sie besser aufgehoben? an dem 6Gb oder dem normalen?


 
Ja, ärgere mich auch ein bisschen, dass ich vor 3 Tagen zugeschlagen habe. Naja, was solls ^^

Auf jeden Fall am 6Gb Sata anschließen, ansonsten hast du nicht die ganze Leistung!


----------



## HGHarti (28. April 2012)

Ok danke muß ich die Tage mal ändern,kommt man so schlecht dran ohne Graka aus zu bauen


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (28. April 2012)

Aber Grafikkarte ein- und ausbauen sollte eh kein großer Aufwand sein (zumindest wenn man keine Wasserkühlung hat), oder  ?


----------



## HGHarti (28. April 2012)

Nicht wirklich,nur wir wollten spielen und ich mußte noch Win Instalieren,sollte schnell gehen,wie das so ist


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (28. April 2012)

OK, verstehe ^^


----------



## Icuk73 (29. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir auch gerne eine kaufen. So was ich bisher gelesen hab, ist es egal ob Samsung oder Crucial?

Ich möchte eine wo alles möglichst Problemlos läuft mit der Installation.

Sind da Einbaurahm und Kabel dabei??? (insbesondere Datenkabel? wenn nein, auf was muß ich achten bzw. welches Kabel kaufen?

Vielen Dank.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hbf878 (29. April 2012)

bei der crucial m4 ist nichts dabei, soweit ich weiß. bei der normalen version der ssd (desktop pc upgrade - teilenummer: MZ-7PCxxxD/EU; die x stehen für die kapazität, z.b. 128, das D vor EU für Desktop pc upgrade) sind sata/stromkabel, einbaurahmen, schrauben und eine norton ghost-cd dabei: http://www.samsung.com/de/consumer-...MZ-7PC128D-EU/features/MZ-7PC128D-EU-35-0.jpg. bei der bulk-variante (MZ-7PCxxx*B*/WW) istnur ein sata-kabel dabei. bei beiden sind noch kurzanleitungen etc dabei. 

hbf


----------



## Icuk73 (29. April 2012)

Hey ich glaub in spinn.

heut früh hab ich bei Mindfactory die Samsung ssd noch für ca. 125,00 € gesehen.
Jetzt kostet sie 140 ????


----------



## Rizoma (29. April 2012)

entweder war es nen Fehler vom Server oder du hast geschielt die Samsung kostet immer noch 125€

Produktvergleich Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2), Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) | Geizhals Deutschland

aber wie man in dem Vergleich siegt kostet die M4 nur knapp über 100€ von daher würde ich mir keine Samsung holen sondern lieber die M4


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (29. April 2012)

Icuk73 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey ich glaub in spinn.
> 
> heut früh hab ich bei Mindfactory die Samsung ssd noch für ca. 125,00 € gesehen.
> Jetzt kostet sie 140 ????



Wahrscheinlich hast du einmal die SSD ohne und einmal mit Zubehör angesehen.


----------



## hbf878 (29. April 2012)

SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hast du einmal die SSD ohne und einmal mit Zubehör angesehen.



sind aber eigentlich nur um 5€ unterschied.


----------



## akatoti (29. April 2012)

hab mir die m4 geholt und abgesehen das ich einen tag zuvor bei amazon 15 € mehr bezahlt habe als diese jetzt anbieten, bin ich seeehr zufrieden


----------



## Klarostorix (30. April 2012)

Also die m4 ist jetzt schon bei 95 Möhren angekommen... Ich werde dennoch warten bis man größere Kapazitäten günstiger bekommt...


----------



## GoldenMic (30. April 2012)

Die ist bei 95€? Was zur Hölle ist denn da los? Oo


----------



## turbosnake (30. April 2012)

Das frage ich mich auch, aber mir ist egal und ich freue mich über die günstigen Preisen.
Jetzt kann ich mich auch nicht wirklich zurück halten und werde mir wahrscheinlich auch eine holen.

Ich vermute einfach das die M4 alt wird und einen Nachfolger bekommt.


----------



## blackout24 (30. April 2012)

Nö die können das einfach. Großartige Differenzierungsmerkmale gibt es kaum (gefühlt sind kaum Unterschied merkbar) bei SSDs, da ist der Preis bei der Kaufentscheidung umso wichtiger. 

Die machen mit den niedrigern Preisen wahrscheinlich sogar mehr Gewinn, weil sie bei den Absätzen von den billigen Sandforce SSDs wildern.


----------



## Rizoma (30. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die ist bei 95€? Was zur Hölle ist denn da los? Oo


 

Jo der Preisverfall in den letzten tagen ist die Hölle bei dem Teil entweder es kommt demnächst ne neue oder die haben ne Möglichkeit gefunden zu sparen ohne das es der Endverbraucher bemerkt ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (30. April 2012)

Oder die Lager sind ätzend voll weil alle jetzt dei Samsung oder die Corsair kaufen


----------



## thom_cat (2. Mai 2012)

es soll angeblich an einer marktbereinigung gearbeitet werden. gab irgendwo eine meldung dazu.

die großen hersteller wollen da wohl weniger vom kuchen abgeben


----------



## Jolly91 (2. Mai 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Oder die Lager sind ätzend voll weil alle jetzt dei Samsung oder die Corsair kaufen


 
Ich schreib gleich mal nen Brief, die sollen mir ein paar Schicken, wenn die im Lager voll sind, und ich zahle denen die Versandkosten.


----------



## mbb (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

hat wer von euch einen Ratschlag zu meinem "Luxusproblem":

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich bei A..zon eine Crucial m4 128gb für € 101,76 bestellt. Die liegt noch OVP rum.
Heute gab es die Samsung 830 128gb für € 94,50 im Blitzangebot und ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen.

Leistungsmäßig tun sich die beiden ja nicht viel, aber die Samsung wirkt einfach edler.

Jetzt überlege ich ob ich die Crucial m4 retour schicke oder gleich beide verbauen soll...


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (18. Mai 2012)

Wenn du den zusätzlichen Speicher nicht benötigst, würde ich vorschlagen, dass du die Crucial M4 retour schickst.


----------



## Computerjul (1. Juli 2012)

Das Thema ist zwar schon ziemlich alt aber vielleicht hilft es dem ein oder anderen.

Im moment betreibe ich in meinem Computer eine M4 265GB auf Sata II. Gestern ist die SSD mir zum ersten mal in den 5 Monaten Betriebszeit abgeschmiert und wurde eine Zeitlang von System nicht mehr erkannt. Ich hab mich beraten lassen: 



> Ja, es sieht so aus als wen die SSD kaputt geht. Ähnlich Probleme hatte  mit einer SSD von OCZ. Dies hielt drei mal nur etwa zwei Monate lang.  Dann habe ich mir mein Geld wieder geben lassen und eine SSD von Samsung  gekauft.



Ich kann mir nicht erklären warum meine SSD abgeschmiert ist. Sie weilt eingentlich sehr friedlich in meine Computer und es gibt keine spürbar hohe Wärmeentwicklung. Sollte meine SSD bald den Geist aufgeben werden ich aufjedenfall mal die Samsung 830 Series mit 256 oder 64GB testen. 
Vielleicht konnte ich den ein oder anderen bei der Auswahl bei der SSD helfen. 

Lg.


----------



## Systemcrash (2. August 2012)

SElbst eine Crucial kann man kaputt gehen.

Aber es gibt keine SSD die so lange auf dem Markt ist und so wenig Ausfälle hat


----------

